# Solar "Batch" Hot Water Heater, Help Please



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

I will be building a solar water heater in the future, though I am still gaining knowledge for this. No experience in this, hence my library of bookmarked sites. Enjoy them as you wait for someone more knowledgeable on the forum to answer your specific questions:

http://www.energysavers.gov/your_home/water_heating/index.cfm/mytopic=12850
http://www.builditsolar.com/Projects/WaterHeating/water_heating.htm
http://www.nrel.gov/docs/fy08osti/43188.pdf
http://www.homeenergy.org/show/article/filter/1999/id/1443
http://apps1.eere.energy.gov/buildings/publications/pdfs/building_america/26465.pdf
http://books.google.com/books?id=Bg...Q#v=onepage&q=solar fan payback years&f=false

Sorry if they don't all cover batch heaters, glean what you can....

Gary


----------

